# tank question



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I picked up some Coka cola co2 tanks at an auction recently and getting ready to sell them. Does anyone know if they could be used in any way outside of dispensing co2 in vending machines?

Thanks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

bump. ....no replies yet?
Might want to repost under general disscussion or items for sale.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Cheap used refrigerator + beer Keg + Tap + CO2 bottle = great beer dispenser in your garage. :thumbup:

No application for SCUBA.


----------

